# Birds Reappearing



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I posted a message about the number of birds and the sizes of the broods I have observed in the 4 months I have been in western North Dakota while working on a project. Nothing has occurred to change my mind that the 2010 should be a good one. The broods are maturing and with the wheat harvest almost over they are more easily seen in the evenings. Tonight about 5:00, I saw two groups numbering 19 and 18 foraging about 200 yards apart fromone another. I missed a photo of those groups, I attempted to insert two photos of some others I snapped on Tuesday. Maybe they will be displayed, but I am having problems. The juvenile roosters are beginning to show color.














. It is in the air; time to get ready.

By the way, if the number of bird carcassing littering the highways and backroads is any indicator, it will be a good season. That reminds of deer carcasses I see in Wisconsin in October and November.


----------



## billyy2288 (Sep 18, 2010)

very nice
thanks


----------

